# HO Train Mechanical Parts



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi

Does anyone know where I can get HO train parts like gears and dogbone couplers in various size in a single pack. Our local guy had all his stuff stolen so no help there.

I have a Life-like Santa Fe loco (40yrs old) and the drive from the motor spins the shaft but not the gears so I would like to replace them.

Cheers


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Not sure exactly what you need, but I have always found Northwest Short line (www.nwsl.com) to be a good source of drive train parts and replacements.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

For your problem, my trick might help, getting parts in Australia is tough. Look carefully at each gear, the hub may be split allowing the gear to slip. Take a lock-washer that is a tight fit and press it onto the hub, along with superglue in the crack. The superglue should ooze out of the crack, showing that it penetrated the crack. You may have to adjust the size of the lock-washer, it's not difficult with needle-nose pliers. The lock-washer should not interfere with the fit of the gear into it's place. If it does, seek out small brass tubing to do the job. I collect ball-pen ink tubes for this type of repair, they come in various sizes. (rinse out the ink). Sometimes you can just super-glue the gear onto the shaft to fix the problem.


----------

